# Favourite special visitor?



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

I like Katie and Katrina, probably because they're both cats and cat villagers are pretty cool.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 8, 2015)

I like Pascal; he's really cool and he gives Pirate furniture! 

I wonder if anyone will vote for Phineas? He's downright creepy. I mean, I'm happy when I get a new badge, but...ugh! LOL


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 8, 2015)

I really like Gulliver. He's is a funny guy and I like to help him.


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 9, 2015)

Katie because she is so cute??? And sweet??? And innocent??? And pure??? AND YES LIL KITTY I WILL TAKE YOU TO A TOWN WHERE DO YOU WANT TO GOOO


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

Gracie because she is fabulous and I love giraffe's and Katie because she is just the most adorable little kitty in the whole ac universe. I wish she could be a villager that moves in to your town ;-;


----------



## smileorange (Dec 18, 2015)

Saharah! I love everything about her design. So cute!   Plus she always manages to pick wallpapers that somehow match my furniture.


----------



## N e s s (Dec 18, 2015)

Katie, gulliver and Pascal.

Katie is fun, because i find her to be cute <3, gulliver gives you rare items(and challenges geography skills for the kiddos)and Pascal because of the items


----------



## Blythetastic (Dec 19, 2015)

Katie! She's precious and mails me cool stuff. How can you dislike that? (Okay, you probably can buuuut...that's besides the point.)


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 19, 2015)

I voted other because I'd say Jack (from Halloween) is my favorite special visitor.


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 19, 2015)

Gracie bc diva.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

My favorite is Phineas because I always love seeing him because that means new badge! I also like Katie and Saharah because Katie is cute and I like Saharah's walls and floors, but Phineas tops them.


----------



## piske (Dec 20, 2015)

Pascal for his mad deep wisdom, man xD


----------



## radioloves (Dec 22, 2015)

I like the fortune teller Katrina her YEEEEeEEEEEEEeeEEE! So passionate xD


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 22, 2015)

I like Phineas and Jingle.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 22, 2015)

If other replies to Pave, that is who I would choose!  He's gorgeous! <3


----------



## Greggy (Dec 22, 2015)

Gracie and Gulliver. Gracie tests my fashion skills, and she's so statuesque and sassy. Gulliver makes use of my useless country trivia stored in my brain, gives great stuff, and he's so funny and charming.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 23, 2015)

Katrina and Blanca!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Niemyx said:


> I like the fortune teller Katrina her YEEEEeEEEEEEEeeEEE! So passionate xD



I loved Katrina in CF where she hit you with a random object  I still love her to this day


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 2, 2019)

I really like it when Katie, Pascal, Phineas, Gracie ,or Gulliver visits. I love it when Pascal pops up and gives you a piece of furniture if you give him the oyster you caught. I like when Katie visits because you can get a cool piece on furniture if you help her go to another town. I used to love when Gracie came, because it was so fun to dress up as a style and try to impress you (It kept me busy ). Phineas is a fun visitor because he gives me badges which make my profile look cooler. Lastly, I love when Gulliver stops by for many reasons. I love the music that plays your town tune for him. It sounds so cool with the flats/sharps and the weird rhythm. I think it sounds sort of Jazzy. I also just LOVE guessing the Country with the clues given to me by Gulliver. I just love trivia games!


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 2, 2019)

Pascal for sure


----------



## Lynnea (Sep 2, 2019)

I think Katie is really cute, and I used to like Gulliver but he started showing up like day after day and the dialogue is so long, lol. ☆


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2019)

Gulliver is my favorite because he gives you some really nice items. Always a pleasure to see him arrive in my town. He also kind of reminds me of Captain Olimar in Wild World/City Folk.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 2, 2019)

I really like seeing Phineas in my town. Plus, after getting a badge from him makes the visit even more special to me. I also like the other special visitors like Katie. Bringing her to another town is really fun and I'm always happy to see her happy too. ^^


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 2, 2019)

I couldn't pick just one.  I voted for Katrina because I think she looks so cool and I love her tent way more than that boring entrance they give her on Main Street.  I also voted for Crazy Redd because I love him and getting new artwork is always fun.  Even when I've filled up the museum, I like to buy pieces to display in my houses.  I voted for Pascal because I love his furniture set and deep truths he lays on you whenever he shows up.  Finally, I voted for Phineas because I love getting badges.  Every time I see him show up in my town, I get really excited to see which badge I earned.


----------



## Halony (Sep 7, 2019)

I love Katrina. She's so entertaining and I love astrology and her pagan practices so she's always welcome


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 7, 2019)

I like Katie although i've never seen her in my town because she's cute and i personally like cats, kitten in this case. I also like Phineas because i want my medals and his funny tune and Pascal because he gave something nice to have/ to sell in return if i give him scallop XD


----------



## Beanz (Sep 7, 2019)

I don?t know but I guess I like Katie even tho I?ve only had her a like twice.


----------



## Hat' (Sep 7, 2019)

I really like Gracie! I've always liked her style and how glamour she is. When I see her on my plaza it means that my shop will grow soon if I'm doing good fashion wise!
Also voted for Phineas because he's so sweet and everytime I see him it means new badge! And I always love to get new badges.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 7, 2019)

I like Phineas, he's just a really nice guy.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 7, 2019)

Phineas will be my, because it is a sign of a new badge.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 7, 2019)

Phineas for sure!


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Sep 7, 2019)

Redd may be a scammer, and I don't even like foxes, but he's my favourite special visitor. Maybe because he doesn't catch me out with his fakes any more.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 11, 2019)

Gulliver's probably my favorite special visitor. It's always kind of funny seeing him washed up on the beach and even funnier to me when I manage to wake him up with the megaphone. There's always something new to get from him and he kind of does test my general knowledge of many countries. Also his name is kind of interesting, I wonder if he was named from Gulliver's Travels and an allusion to what species he is.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 11, 2019)

Pascal is just hilarious. There is a reason so many memes have been made about him! Always a plus that he gives you furniture as well!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 12, 2019)

I like Katie and I like Wendel, Katie because she's cute and Wendel because he used to give out cool patterns. Too bad Wendel no longer visits your town in New Leaf, unless through an RV. 

I used to like Gracie visiting, too, but in New Leaf it was more annoying than anything else having to meet his standards in fashion checks 3 times and he rarely visits your town.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 12, 2019)

If this were to be extended to special visitors then Jack would be my favorite of the bunch. Halloween's my favorite day of the year in the game and in real life, and he figures into the backstory I gave to my main town. Just a neat design and fun character.

If we're just going with the more ordinary ones, I guess I'd go with Pascal. Other favorites would include Gulliver, Katie, Katrina, and Redd.

Speaking of these characters, I'm kind of disappointed that Wendell's old role got folded into Saharah's and he just shows up in the RV Park and Dream Towns.


----------



## Circus (Sep 20, 2019)

I'd have to say Gracie, only because she's so hard to get and I have never, in my many years of playing NL, have seen her in my town. Katrina as well, but that's because she's so cute! Her design is really pretty.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 20, 2019)

This is hard !! I picked Pascal, I think he's genuinely funny, takes effort to see, and has a cute swimming/eating animation after you get him ! He makes diving, my least favorite aspect in the game, worth it. 

I also like Gulliver though, when I was first going through all his options, I thought it was so much fun to send him to each country. And I looked forward to what he could possibly steal from said country and lift to me in the mail. 

And Redd is easy to like too.... Consistently a favorite throughout all games, and I swear when I take hiatuses I get warmer welcomes from him than the villagers I left. lol And I don't dislike Katie at all, I know she gets a lot of hate, I actually like trying to help her out !! And her design is obviously adorable.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 23, 2019)

My favorites are Phineas and Pascal.

I love whenever Phineas comes in because that means I'm getting a new badge for all my hard work catching bugs and fish and buying things from the shops. I dive a lot hoping that I'd catch a scallop and Pascal will come and take the scallop from me in return for some pretty awesome words & items.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm actually surprised to see in the votes that everyone likes phineas so much but I guess I get excited too seeing him, because that means I got a new badge! 
However I gotta say, I love Gracie and even though she's a sassy tall lady, I really pray to see her for that Emporium upgrade. Plus her fashion tests are really fun.


----------



## Cheryll (Sep 28, 2019)

Redd because...I don't know, I like foxes, art and just the idea of scams in Animal Crossing.


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

Redd and Pascal!


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 20, 2020)

Easily Pascal! I aim to be as laidback as him one day ngl.


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

pascal, definitely! i miss him in new horizons but i also really like katrina and phineas ;u;


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

Gulliver is just suck a silly and vibrant character. His design is cute and his items are pretty top notch as well.


----------

